# Fuzz Algae



## abirchall (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All!

I have a 10 gallon tank with about 10 guppies and a cryptocoryne (with me about a month) and an anubias (with me about a week). The tank has had fish in it for about 6 or 7 months now. I am very new to aquatic plants. The questions I have is my cryptocoryne seems to have some fuzz algae....will that harm the plant and what is the best way to control it? I'll give you some other tank details:

Temp 78
Ph 7.6
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrates/nitrites 0
Supplementing plants with Flourish Iron (1 ml once a week) and API CO2 booster (1 ml every other day).
Plants get 6-8 hours with light on during the evening. The room where they are gets a ton of natural light and I find I have to keep the blinds shut or I get algae/bacterial blooms, but they do get some indirect light during the day.

Any thoughts any of you would have is much appreciated.

P.S. I don't have any other significant algae.

Thanks!!


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

The anubias is a very slow growing plant, and it's pretty common for it to get hair algae on it... just a heads up 

A bit of fuzz won't hurt your crypts, just block a bit of light from their leaves. You could carefully try to wipe it off (just don't let it go floating to other parts of your aquarium!) 

Good luck! Sorry I'm not more help!


----------



## abirchall (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for your input!!! So far it hasn't affected the anubias but I will watch for it! Really any advice is great as I am quite new to the hobbie!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's the same stuff, but I have had some shortish, dark-green algae on my crypts for years and they are none the worse for it. When it gets really bad I will occasionally use a couple doses of AlgaeFix just to keep it under control, and that always helps, but it always comes back (I don't use AlgaeFix regularly, as directed). Also, as you know, decreasing the amount of light your tank gets will help. So I guess unless it really bothers you or is taking over the tank, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## abirchall (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks again all! I will to further decrease the amount of natural light exposure during the day!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would not use any type of algaecide in my tank. Can you post a pic of the algae? Have you ever used Florish Excel?


----------

